# Cross bar be replaced?



## Mtn Goat (Dec 11, 2015)

Can I replace the cross bar on these handle bars?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 11, 2015)

I have several, what is narrowest distance between?


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 11, 2015)

If you have the cross brace that fits then it should not be a problem. The flat area on one side is slid into the slot all the way and the bars are spread out a little bit. There will be enough spring in the bars to get the other side of the cross bar in it's slot.


----------



## Mtn Goat (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks MrColumbia.  Bricycle- I will go measure them in just a bit


----------



## Mtn Goat (Dec 11, 2015)

Bricycle,  the narrowest part is 17 1/2".   Thanks for the help.    Jeff


----------



## bricycle (Dec 11, 2015)

Mtn Goat said:


> Bricycle,  the narrowest part is 17 1/2".   Thanks for the help.    Jeff




ok, when I get home, tonight, I'll check.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 11, 2015)

Mine is 17 7/8" think can make fit. I can do or you can do yourself, bar $25+$8 ship
bri.


----------



## Greg M (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey Bri,
What diameter is the seat post in that picture, and are you thinking of parting with it?


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 12, 2015)

i have seat post , if Bri, needs his , .thanks for showing the crossbar repair..  what were they used for ..?? I have a nice nickle one with circular clamps , that I will install on my rollfast ,,   I need a set of rollfast grips , pre war ,. also anything else that might be for the bike ,   it sure wears my old butt out riding it ,, is there a trick to the 2 speed new departure rear hub , that makes it get easier to pedal ,  ./ getting old is weird ,  thanks ,,  good luck with your repair . .. walter branche ,  aka  bike bozo


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2015)

Greg M said:


> Hey Bri,
> What diameter is the seat post in that picture, and are you thinking of parting with it?




Sold, sorry.


----------



## Mtn Goat (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks Bricycle,  send me a pm with details.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 14, 2015)

Mtn Goat said:


> Thanks Bricycle,  send me a pm with details.




done sir.


----------

